# Tank portraits



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm looking for aquariums to photograph. I am dropping my usual $175 session fee for a limited time so I can gather some fresh images.

What do you get? I will provide you with Internet ready images on a CD. And 1 8x10 of your choosing.

Sorry no bowfront tanks.

Www.aquaticprints.com


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Had a ? Over on AP as to what I require for a shoot and if I was only interested in tank of the month type tanks.

I'll shoot any tank. Here was my response 


Any tank will do! As long as the glass is nice and clean and no scratches to shoot through, then I'll shoot it.

Basically I'm just documenting the tank and equipment for YOU and then I hope to come away with a couple keepers for ME. 

I would prefer it if the pumps could get turned off for the shoot to minimize debri floating in the water. If that's a problem then I'll work with it...

I'm a shift worker so I'm flexible with times. 

I can't really put a time on the actual session itself as there are too many variables. Usually over an hour or so and that all depends on how much we chat as well  or if you have a specific creature you want photographed then it will depend on how cooperative it is for me. 

Main thing is good light and clean glass

Hope that helps. When do you want me to come over???


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

No takers?


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh I should have thought of this before opening my mouth............GAS is expensive......I'm in Niagara your in the GTA

SO instead of free I'm asking for $25 to cover my fuel. I don't think that's too ridiculous.

I hope everyone understands.

Thanks 
Mitchell


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

mitchell said:


> SO instead of free I'm asking for $25 to cover my fuel. I don't think that's too ridiculous.
> 
> I hope everyone understands.
> 
> ...


It was free before? I thought you charged $175.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk

edit: I understand now; I originally thought that you used a different context of "dropping".


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

right now for a limited time its free...just the gas


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Question Question!!!

Other than fish & aquarium (I only have 1 nice fish, & 1 barebottom tank)

Is it possible to take a few pictures of still figures too???


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

gah I wish I had a tank that was up to standard.. D:


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Interesting proposals.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks to those that showed interest. Between a few forums I have gotten enough tanks for now so the free session is over. I am still available to photograph your system for my regular session fee. It will now include the shoot, Internet ready, retouched images and a free 12x18 print. 

Again thank you to everyone who responded. I will be in touch soon.


----------

